# LakeTrout Brine



## CaptainNorthwood

In response to a number of requests I have been getting for the brine recipe I use to marinate my lake trout or salmon in before I smoke them I decided to just start a thread and then hopefully save me and others interested a little time. Guess I didnt realize how many people were smokers:lol::lol::lol: Anyway here it is........

Ok heres what I do. Its pretty simple compared to some brines but I love it and so does everyone that has had smoked fish. Follow all steps to the letter including the cooking/smoking part. I like my fish a little sweeter so I add a little more sugar than most recipes call for. 
1-1.5 Cups Brown Sugar
1-Cup of Kosher Salt
1-Apple/sliced
8-10 Whole Allspices (not ground)
4-Bay leaves
1-Gallon of water
1/2 Cup maple syrup

Put fish in brine for 18-24 hours. I put fish on smoker racks skin side down and cook at 180-200 degrees for 1-1.5 hours. After its been cooking for 1-1.5 hrs I then start the actual "smoking". I no longer smoke the fish for the whole time, I think it dries fish out too much. I always save my brine for 
my liquid to use in the liquid reservoir. Thats about it.........enjoy

Aaron


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli

Don't forget honey & Vernor's .... It would be a great addition to your receipe..


----------



## cfd

Don't forget to rinse fish before smoking or you will have very salty fish.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

cfd said:


> Don't forget to rinse fish before smoking or you will have very salty fish.


This explains a lot... My fish has always gone from the brine to the smoker and is always salty. Thought I was using to much salt. Should've known. Thanks for the tip


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zig

CaptainNorthwood said:


> In response to a number of requests I have been getting for the brine recipe I use to marinate my lake trout or salmon in before I smoke them I decided to just start a thread and then hopefully save me and others interested a little time. Guess I didnt realize how many people were smokers:lol::lol::lol: Anyway here it is........
> 
> Ok heres what I do. Its pretty simple compared to some brines but I love it and so does everyone that has had smoked fish. Follow all steps to the letter including the cooking/smoking part. I like my fish a little sweeter so I add a little more sugar than most recipes call for.
> 1-1.5 Cups Brown Sugar
> 1-Cup of Kosher Salt
> 1-Apple/sliced
> 8-10 Whole Allspices (not ground)
> 4-Bay leaves
> 1-Gallon of water
> 1/2 Cup maple syrup
> 
> Put fish in brine for 18-24 hours. I put fish on smoker racks skin side down and cook at 180-200 degrees for 1-1.5 hours. After its been cooking for 1-1.5 hrs I then start the actual "smoking". I no longer smoke the fish for the whole time, I think it dries fish out too much. I always save my brine for
> my liquid to use in the liquid reservoir. Thats about it.........enjoy
> 
> Aaron


 
Sounds good. Lake trout is my favorite smoked fish, hands down. I like the fattiness and the flavor. Do you air dry to form the pellicle before you start cooking/smoking? Haven't tried cooking it low like that and then smoking, I'll have to try that. Also, what did you mean by you save your brine for your liquid to use in the liquid reservoir?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

zig said:


> Sounds good. Lake trout is my favorite smoked fish, hands down. I like the fattiness and the flavor. Do you air dry to form the pellicle before you start cooking/smoking? Haven't tried cooking it low like that and then smoking, I'll have to try that. Also, what did you mean by you save your brine for your liquid to use in the liquid reservoir?


I don't air dry first. Instead of putting water in your liquid reservoir in smoker I just keep my brine and use that in place of water. Some guys use wine, apple juice, water etc.....I use the brine in place of water or wine. Smokers have (usually) a pan that goes just above your fire to add moisture to whatever your smoking.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I tried this recipe minus the maple syrup and apple and it was still excellent! I did 6 trout fillets and 3 whole ciscos and it was so good, less than two hours after coming outta the smoker I'm down to 3 lake trout fillets and 1 cisco. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard

Aaron

Ship me a few pounds of smoked laker or salmon so I can critique your fish smoking.

Tom


----------



## fishinmachine2

multibeard said:


> Aaron
> 
> Ship me a few pounds of smoked laker or salmon so I can critique your fish smoking.
> 
> Tom


I don't think he's got any fresh fish unless his brother catches them for him!! Diapers before fishing!!!:lol:


----------



## TopDawG

So you cook fish for 1-1.5hrs at 180-200, then start smoking fish? How long do you continue to smoke? And I just have a small charcoal smoker should I just had smoke chips to charcoal?


----------



## ferd66

If you're not letting a pellicle form in between brining and putting it in the smoker, you're really missing out. That is what keeps your fish from drying up. If you are getting a while fluid out of the meat when smoking, either you didn't let the pellicle form properly or your temp is too high. We usually smoke it around 150°-165°.


----------



## tundra102

CaptainNorthwood said:


> In response to a number of requests I have been getting for the brine recipe I use to marinate my lake trout or salmon in before I smoke them I decided to just start a thread and then hopefully save me and others interested a little time. Guess I didnt realize how many people were smokers:lol::lol::lol: Anyway here it is........
> 
> Ok heres what I do. Its pretty simple compared to some brines but I love it and so does everyone that has had smoked fish. Follow all steps to the letter including the cooking/smoking part. I like my fish a little sweeter so I add a little more sugar than most recipes call for.
> 1-1.5 Cups Brown Sugar
> 1-Cup of Kosher Salt
> 1-Apple/sliced
> 8-10 Whole Allspices (not ground)
> 4-Bay leaves
> 1-Gallon of water
> 1/2 Cup maple syrup
> 
> Put fish in brine for 18-24 hours. I put fish on smoker racks skin side down and cook at 180-200 degrees for 1-1.5 hours. After its been cooking for 1-1.5 hrs I then start the actual "smoking". I no longer smoke the fish for the whole time, I think it dries fish out too much. I always save my brine for
> my liquid to use in the liquid reservoir. Thats about it.........enjoy
> 
> Aaron


----------



## U D

Sounds good! But I agree with ferd66, sounds like cooked smokey flavored Lake Trout not a true smoked fish recipe.
To each his own. If there is none e left over than it was a success!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

My go to is a dry brine. I salt them pretty heavy and shake in a zip lock bag. Add some crushed red pepper flakes, shake again. Pack with brown sugar, and a splash of soy sauce for flavor. The dry brine turns to liquid as it draws the moisture out of the fish. Brine for 24 or more hours, rinse well, and place on rack to dry about an hour to get a good pellicle. Should be sticky and shiny before putting them in the smoker. I use an electric Little Chief and plug it in to warm up during the air drying process. Insert racks, add a pan of alder chips, and smoke around 3 hours depending on size and thickness. I like to cut into skinless boneless 1" strips to get more flavor from the brine and more smoke flavor.


----------



## tundra102

I have a bunch some fresh lake trout that need to get used and just started smoking. The first batch was with store bought brine mix. I wanted to make my own this time. Is there any problem with them failing apart without the skin?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I never had a problem. Once brined they are pretty shrunken and tough once all of the moisture is drawn out. Worst case they might stick to the rack a bit.


----------



## thill

The recipe sounds great, I'll have to try it. I have some lake trout in a brine right now (danger dan's in the cooking section). One thing I like to do after I rinse the filets is to pat them dry, sprinkle cayenne pepper on the flesh and rub brown sugar on them before they go on the smoker. It gives them a nice kick and a nice sweetness. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## tundra102

How long can you wait to smoke after you take it out of the brine?


----------



## thill

Done!!!!


----------



## GuppyII

tundra102 said:


> I have a bunch some fresh lake trout that need to get used and just started smoking. The first batch was with store bought brine mix. I wanted to make my own this time. Is there any problem with them failing apart without the skin?


I do all my fish without skin, just hit the racks with Pam or olive oil good first.


----------

